# Help with habitational and Van battery fuse. Will fund help!



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Wondered if anyone could help with this.

I would appreciate some 1 on 1 help possibly over the telephone, I would be willing to fund someone for their time via paypal or bank transfer. This problem has been going on with the motorhome for sometime and I'm not able to get it to a garage at the moment.

Problem

The motorhome has a habitational battery and a van battery, now the obvious is out of the way.

Each fuse on the fuse box has been tested and have isolated the problem to the blue 15 amp fuse named van batt. It simply won't let me connect it without it clicking and blowing. Now when I try to connect it it just flickers for a long time. No charge is getting to the battery's. both battery's have been flat for months due to circumstances things with the van have not been looked after.

We will probably need new battery's but for now I need to work out why this fuse is tripping and flickering all the time. I've tried to look at other fuses but they all seem ok. 

The hab battery is hooked up correctly and the 240 is attached. The heater works so the power is getting to the 240 socket on the van. But it won't go through the hab batt.

Help plz someone


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A few more details are required. What year is your van?

All Elddis models only charged the hab battery and not the van battery. The newer (X2/50) models might be different.

If someone has linked the van battery into the hookup charging circuit then that could explain your problem. You need to look at your onboard charger and look for additional wiring which might point to this.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think you're right,the habitation battery looks like it is faulty and blowing the fuse.if it's been stood for a while discharged then it could be beyond help.

First thing to do is get it tested and take it from there.


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

2009 compass avantgarde 180


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Is it a 2009 compass avantgarde 180 by any chance :lol:


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Try disconnecting the hab battery and putting it on a battery charger if it takes a charge you know its not that that's the problem.

Scott


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Is it a 2009 compass avantgarde 180 by any chance :lol:


No there five of them all with the same problem. It must be genetic, Alan.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*BATTERY*

Think its a compass avantgarde 180 :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is it supposed to charge both batteries (hab and van) when on hookup? Your Elddis handbook should tell you.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

747 said:


> Is it supposed to charge both batteries (hab and van) when on hookup? Your Elddis handbook should tell you.


Mine only charges the LB when on hookup, I had to install a CBE CSB2 in order to charge the Cab battery too.

Scott


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok

Get a multimeter and learn how to use it. 

Measure the voltage across the battery terminals when the mains charger is OFF and all loads are OFF. On a healthy battery it should read 12V or more.
Switch on the mains charger and measure again, it should be greater than 13v.
Feel the wires, any get too warm switch off.

It may be that your battery is dead and maybe faulty. A faulty battery can drain itself and draw current from elsewhere if it can find it. This may prevent a circuit breaker type fuse from resetting.
If the battery is ( for any length of time ie;24hrs or more ) much below 9v off load, it is dead ( generally speaking ) and it is best to replace it.

If not sure, disconnect negative (-) terminal and connect a normal car battery charger for 24hrs. Then see if it holds a charge on load ( for a while ) I doubt it if its been flat for any length of time .

Do not play around with the positive (+)terminal unless competent to do so. In fact cover it with a PLASTIC pot or some such.

If there is less than 13v ( pref at least 14v ) coming out of the charger when correctly running then you will need to have it checked or repaired/replaced by a dealer.

I hope this helps you out of a bind....but, unless you feel competent with this kind of DIY activity get an auto electrician or such to do it for you. If you are away in your van, ask other van owners, you will be suprised at how many dealers/mechanics/electricians etc you can find lying around 

regards

Antonia


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

csmcqueen said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it supposed to charge both batteries (hab and van) when on hookup? Your Elddis handbook should tell you.
> ...


Thanks for that.

The fact that the fuse for the van battery is blowing leads me to believe that there may be an aftermarket gizmo added which has gone faulty or been fitted badly.

Mr Colt is not giving out much information which makes it virtually impossible to help. If he has had the van from new, then either he has had something added or not. I think he needs an Auto electrician to look at it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fuses generally blow for two main reasons, too much load or a dead short to earth somewhere, whatever you do don't increase the fuse size unless you know the amp limit of the cable it protects.

If you have turned everything off, then it's likely to be a short to earth, probably the cable sheathing is touching the bodywork


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Mr Colt, we really do want to help, but unfortunately we need to know a bit more information.
Have you had the van for long or just bought it. 
You say when you have the 230 volt hook up on there is mains supply to the sockets in the van, that's fine.
Do you have and know how to use a volt meter.
If the answer is no to both of the last questions then I seriously suggest you find an auto /caravan electrician.

If you give us some idea of your location we should be able to guide you to a good one.

cabby


----------

